# Inset Doors And Texture Match in eCabinets in the cabinet editor



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In This video I will show you how you can make your doors inset doors. Also I will show how to make the face frame display the correct texture when you use a conestoga door that has a wood texture. Then I will use texture match to change the texture of the doors to match the rest of the cabinet.
Here is the link be sure to check it out.
https://youtu.be/9ncqRo6gTB8


----------

